# i found some bees yesterday



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I tried bees the past two years and had issues and lost my hives. I've been wanting to get more bees but frankly have been discouraged by my previous attempts I had decided to sit this year out and try and get some next season. Last week I moved an old appliance on to my porch and was planning on hauling it off this weekend. Yesterday I noticed it had honeybee activity around it so I ran to the barn to grab an old hive and set it up hoping to catch a swarm. I noticed they were going in and out of a small hole in the appliance. I'd like to have these bees one way or the other. This is a new hive. Should I let em be for a few weeks then try and remove the shell of the appliance and get em in a hive? Or try and get em now? I feel like it may be better for them to get established what do you think. Although it's a bit of an eyesore I'll endure if it helps me get the bees eventually. I know it's a bit backwards approach to getting bees but a free colony would be fantastic


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I ran home to see what's going on with the bees. It looks like 99% of in coming bees are using the box I set up last night on top of the dishwasher. . I couldn't find the entrance reducer so I blocked most of the entrance with a thin board just now. I hope these make my box their home for good. I'm thinking the bees might have been scout bees. Well fingers crossed this pans out


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

and just when I was thinking how cool an appliance would look as a beehive 
a fridge would be my choice --ya can cool them in the summer  & they can guard your beer


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Open the entrance.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I caught a swarm yesterday also. Not sure if one of my hives swarmed or if wild bees moved in. Been a good year. Came out of winter with 9 boxes and between splits and swarms I have 35. Anyone want to buy some bees?


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is a video poste by Jeff from Covington La just down the road from you and me. His internet name is Mr., Ed His 23rd swarm of the year. He also does a lot of cut outs.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Ed is that the man with bees at the Abbey?

How much are your splits Ed? I may be interested. I wasn't gonna buy any this year but.......never say never lol


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Open the entrance on hive?


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

So now I'm really confused after having lots of bee activity yesterday. They all vanished!!! Don't understand. The only thing I can think is their is something in that old hive box they don't like. Any ideas. Do I need to burn that old equipment? I don't know but it baffles me they were flying in and out yesterday and all left today on a somewhat rainy day. So much I don't understand about the bees


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

The old box is probably good or better then new box, I like 8 or more frame deeps for swarm traps. You have a good chance of catching a swarm but time is running out for this year in the south. A strong 8 frame deep is about $225 with a few lessons to get you started. Jeff/ Mr Ed is the guy from the Abby


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Ed can u send me a # please I'd like to try and buy one after payday if possible


----------

